# Breeding a young buck to a young doe



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

hi, I am new to this blog and to goats  our girls recently bought a few dry yearling ND does for 4H ... which means that mom should get involved too RIGHT :wink: , so i found us a little buck and a ND in milk 

The little buck came from firelight and he is great.. 

I was wondering if anyone knew about breeding a 1 year buck to a 1 year doe... he seems ready to go and the does seem excited for him to be here

i recently heard that it might not be wise to breed two young inexperienced goats together... that it is best to pair a young doe with older buck .... to save the doe from getting hurt??? and vice versa - young buck with second or more freshner doe???

thanks, love this forum...has been soo helpful with a lot of questions!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have never heard that before .... My main herd sire is just 13 months old and has kids on the ground ;-) Also, he bred a couple of my girls that were the same age give or take a month to two months of either side.... I see nothing wrong with it if both are accepting!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

First off...welcome to the forum! :wave: Glad you've joined us!

I've never had a problem breeding two young goats together. At a year old...a buck is usually ready to go to work and will figure it out. If the doe is in standing heat, she'll like the buck in with her and there shouldn't be any problems. Sometimes the young bucks won't "do the deed" quick enough and the doe gets frustrated and pushes him away. In those instances...i've sometimes had to hold the doe for breeding. But make sure she's in standing heat. After that, she figures it out and all goes smoothly. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to TGS... :wave: 

Breeding a 1 year buck to a 1 year doe... will be just fine....if the doeling is of good size.... They should get the hint... when the Doe in in season and the buck smells her.... I see no problem putting them together....just watch for heat signs of the Doe....and write it down on the calender..... then ...check to see if she comes into season in 18 to 21 days from then......as the buck may breed her... when you aren't looking....or at night when it is cooler :wink: 

You are very welcome... we love helping others.... :thumb:


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks..... our buck is temporarily next to the does until we find him a friend(another excuse to get another nigerian ) and he and the does seem very willing to breed to each other... our does were in heat recently and there was a lot of foreplay  through the fence!

I will definitely make sure that the does are fully ready to breed before putting them in together....my girls have been writting down their cycles which should help us when the time gets closer 

I appreciate your responses.. was worried for a minute ....didn't think i could find a grandpa buck in time LOL


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I'm glad Gizmo is working out for you!

I agree with everyone else, that they should be fine. The only problems I see you potentially running into is that Gizmo might not figure it out right away, but I've never had an issue with a young buck getting it pretty quickly. Sometimes they are hilarious during their first breeding. One of my bucks fainted. I couldn't stop laughing. He got up there, did the deed, and then fell over backwards. It looked like he swooned. He scrambled back up and never did it again, but I guess his first time was glorious.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Buck is plenty old enough and as long as the does are of a good size they are ready also. Be sure to write down the date you saw the foreplay thru the fence. Fence breeding can happen so just note those days just incase. :wink:


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

firelight.... gizmo is soo sweet and funny, especially when he does his little hop/buck run .... we are happy to have him! we thought you would say something if a young buck was an issue but just heard this and thought would turn to the forum for input 
Oh my gosh... makes me laugh to think of your little buck falling over backwards after doing the deed...LOL good stuff for youtube(though a little naughty for young viewers) LOL


freedomstarfarm..... we were a little worried about the fence thing too....so we double dutied a section of the fence that had bigger holes  but will definitely keep track of heat cycles... winter baby doesn't sound fun... though we can hardly wait for next spring  :kidblack: 

thanks everyone!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Only thing I've found with a young buck is that they tend to make a big show of their manhood! Too interested in blubbering and spitting at first to do what they need to do. My pygmy buck Hank was 4 months old when he bred my two 3 year old does...he was vertically challenged but definately smart enough to get the girls in a ditch and he took the high side.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

You should have no problems breeding them together once they figure out what they are doing. I agree with Liz though on the blubbering and "wup wup" nonsense. Because of it for 2010 breeding season I couldn't use my American percentage Nubian because he would rather talk to the girls than breed them. And because we opted to leash breed, after an hour of standing their while he talked to her, flapped his tongue and smelled/licked her face he never once tried to mount her. So we bred her to a different Nubian as we wanted her to kid earlier in 2011. The second Nubian who was younger than the first got the job done in 5 minutes or less.

A few days later another doe was in heat and the same thing all over again with the first buck. Once we put him away he kept chasing around the bucks he was penned with, So I brought him out with the doe again and he still didn't care about breeding the doe what so ever. This year I am hoping to get some kids from him because he is nice quality, If not he will be kept as a wether because he has a tight bond with my breeding Nubian buck like they are brothers.

That is my experience with young bucks and breeding so far!


----------

